# Number of dishes for a wedding



## Louisa Henderson (Feb 22, 2019)

We’re planning to hire a San Diego catering service for our wedding. Is there an ideal number of dishes that must be included in a wedding menu? Like how many appetizer or drink choices should we serve. We’re hosting around 150 guests for our wedding. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi and welcome to CT. 

Unless you want a specific theme, there is no set number of "dishes" that must be included. Generally speaking, what is served at a wedding reception is typically determined by the size of the budget more than anything else. 

A good, experienced caterer will walk you through the dishes they offer, including apps and beverages. If possible, ask them to provide a sample of their food when you meet with them to make sure the quality is acceptable to you. 

Good luck.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Mostly, it's going to depend on your budget. You can spend thousands of dollars on food for 150 guests; most caterers can plan a menu around a budget but you have to know how much you can afford before you know what you can offer. Decide what's important to you as a couple - it's different for everyone - and let that guide you. The time of day of the reception is going to influence your menu too: people expect heartier offerings after 5 pm but don't skimp on a daytime brunch or luncheon either. Are you looking to have a cocktail reception that only has beer, wine, champagne perhaps and a large selection of appetizers or are you planning a more formal meal? Do you feel strongly about having (fish, vegetarian, beef) as an entree? Do you want tableside service or are you ok with a buffet station? Do you want passed hors d'oeuvres or stations? Compare the menus that you find on most catering company websites and see what you like (and don't like) about each one. Congratulations, and good luck!


----------

